# Культурный раздел > Графика >  Стереокартинки

## Sanych

*Стерео картинки: что это и как их смотреть*

Стерео картинка это изображение, которое предназначено для создания у зрителя эффекта объема (3d). Этот эффект достигается формированием для глаз зрителя разных вариантов изображения, т.е. левый глаз видит свою картинку, правый - свою. По способу формирования этой оптической иллюзии можно выделить несколько основных способов: стерео пары, анаглифические изображения, SIRDS и SIS стереограммы. 

*Стерео пары*

Стерео пара - самая простая в использовании и понятная стереокартинка. Принцип работы очень простой. Изображение состоит из двух половин: для левого глаза и для правого. Для правильного просмотра этих стерео изображений необходимо некоторое умение пользователя. Что-бы увидеть объемное изображение необходимо добиться, что-бы правый глаз зрителя сфокусировался на правой половине картинки, а левый - соответственно на левой. Тогда в мозгу зрителя отдельные половинки изображения объединяются в единое целое. Так как при этом взгляд наблюдателя направлен как бы за плоскость рисунка, а для фокусировки на разные детали изображения необходимо менять угол сведения глаз, у зрителя создается иллюзия объемности картинки.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*SIRDS и SIS стерограммы*

Очень интересный и эффектный вид стерео картинок, требующий умения от зрителя. Объемное изображение формируется при помощи кодирования другого изображения или цветового шума. Основной принцип использования такой же как и у стерео пар, но требует больших навыков при просмотре. Это своего рода головоломка или ребус, в котором требуется увидеть, что же на самом деле скрывается за казалось бы непонятной мешаниной изображения.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Большой набор стереокартинок можно найти тут: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

P. S. От себя добавлю, что когда научишся их смотреть, очень интересно бывает.

----------


## Pasha_49

Прикольно, но у меня что-то не получается...

----------


## Banderlogen

Хех.
На первой, нарно, косоглазие заработать можно, если с близкого расстояния смотреть. Да и на второй.

----------


## Sanych

Я учился по книжке с картинками. Там легче было. Но лучший способ как говорят многие, поднести картинку очень близко к глазам, что бы изображение расплылось. А потом очень медленно отдалять. Отодвинул немного, задержать. И почуствуеш этот переход в объёмное изображени. Если теряеш его, опять приблизить чуть и по новой отдалять. Помню что не сразу получилось. Пробовать надо.

Первая картинка баловство. А вот вторая и ей подобные красота. Кажется можно руку туда засунуть и потрогать всё. Там конус вверху, 2 квадрата по бокам и круг в низу. А ещё 2 полумесяца с левой стороны.

----------


## Pasha_49

А мне показалось круг в центре внизу большой, слева поменьше, а справа квадрат)
Сегодня увидел первую стереокартинку, вернее научился видеть. Сразу тяжело, а потом получаться стало. Только текст видеть не получается.

----------


## Sanych

Круг просто самый большой и стоит ближе всех. А справа если сверху глянуть это не квадрат а цилиндр. Просто спереди выглядит как квадрат.

----------


## Sanych

Как там успехи??? Получается смотреть??

----------


## vova230

Нет. Никогда не получалось

----------


## Jemal

Получается. Дома даже есть целая книжка с подобными картинками.

----------


## Sanych

vova230, пробуй. Штука интересная.

----------


## Asteriks



----------


## Sanych

Фигурная резьба какая-то

----------


## Jemal

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

О, это для Астерикс по советской тематике

----------


## Pasha_49

Серп и молот)

А по верхней.... Справа фигура из 6 треугольников, вырезанна из центра. А слева что-то высокое, не совсем понял.

----------


## Jemal

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Если следить за мерцающим кружочком, он будет фиолетовый, зафиксируйте зрение на чёрном крестике в центре - он зелёный. Если долго смотреть в центр, розовые кружки начинают пропадать О_О и будет видно только зелёный бегающий кружочек.

----------


## vova230

Точно, получается. Только от такого мигания глазки болят.
А если смотрю просто мимо картинки, то бегает просто дырка, вместо шарика.

----------


## Asteriks

Вот ещё какая-то иллюзия, в чём суть - сами решайте. Возможно в том, что если водить глазами туда-сюда - круги остановятся.


Вдогонку: наоборот, все подобного рода картинки - статичны, а нам кажется, что они движутся.

----------


## Asteriks



----------


## vova230

Делал очки для просмотра стереокартинок с эффектом 3D.
Делаются просто. Одно стекло надо красить синей краской, другое красной. Я использовал чернила для струйного принтера. Да, эффект присутствует, но только надо было хорошо обезжирить стекло и подождать пока высохнут чернила. Из-за неравномерности окраски эффект тоже не всегда получается хорошим. Буду переделывать. Я использовал старые свои очки.

----------

